# sbollamento



## pizzi

Come si può definire con un *unico* temine meno cafonico il fenomeno di distacco con vistoso rigonfiamento (formare una sacca, una bolla) tra due materiali differenti (per esempio tra l'intonaco e un rivestimento plastico)?

Il verbo _sbollare_, oltretutto, significa togliere i bolli, non formare bolle...

piz


----------



## potolina

Ciao! Ho trovato questo (_sbullettare_) anche se l'ho sentito ben poche volte (è un eufemismo...), quindi non so se sia comprensibile ai più... comunque spero aiuti!

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sbullettare/

P.S. ho provato a cercare su Google... ma a quanto pare dalle "Immagini" pare che conosca tale termine in questo senso solo colui che l'ha scritto sul Treccani...


----------



## pizzi

Ciao potolina , grazie! Non conoscevo sbullettare. Nel caso riportato dal Treccani per l'intonaco, però, in base alla descrizione, si tratta dei calcinaroli o bottaccioli, cioè grumi di calce non completamente spenta che si rimettono in moto con l'umidità ed esplodono verso l'esterno. Sono di piccole dimensioni (una specie di acne  dell'intonaco).


----------



## potolina

Ah! Diciamo che non sono esattamente un'esperta di Ingegneria!  
Comunque ho provato a girare un po' ma trovo solo "si formano delle bolle"... mmm... non può non esistere un termine preciso!


----------



## ohbice

Non so se c'entri molto (nel senso che è più generico) ma forse ammaloramento non è proprio da buttare... 
Se mi viene in mente altro lo dico.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

io invece userei il verbo scrostare, verbo molto usato nell'edilizia. Ad esempio;
L'intonaco interno, a causa dell'eccessiva umidità (e quindi si rigonfia), ha iniziato a scrostarsi / presenta un elevato livello di *scrostamento*.


----------



## potolina

Però scrostarsi non significa quando "si stacca"? Scusatemi, parlo da profana...


----------



## ohbice

Perde aderenza ma non necessariamente cade. E' questo fatto (dell'intonaco) di essere staccato dal supporto (muro) senza cadere che (credo) Spiritoso vuole mettere in rilievo. Staccandosi, ma non del tutto, dà luogo al rigonfiamento di cui sopra. Mi sembra tuttavia che pizzi sia piuttosto esigente... non so se si accontenterà dei nostri tentativi


----------



## pizzi

Eh, sì, cari foreri di questo thread! Grazie a tutti voi ! 
Ho fatto l’iniziale elenco citando come esempio la finitura di plastica per esterni perché fa veramente delle pance che sembrano mongolfiere e perché immagino che tutti le abbiano viste, ma non cerco un termine strettamente connesso alle murature, né per fenomeni di grande dimensione (per quelli si usa spanciamento; anche questo non è una bellezza). Nel senso edile, ammalorato è un degrado più ampio, e scrostato, come giustamente sottolineato, è la condizione successiva al crollo dello sbollamento. 

  Cambio esempi: vecchio materassino da mare, di quelli in tela e gomma, con la tela che si solleva; una lastra di ferro verniciata, con la ruggine che preme, ma che ancora non ha bucato lo smalto; una cornice di gesso dipinto, conservata in un luogo umido...


----------



## potolina

Eh... ho trovato rigonfiamenti, ma non rende l'idea "che il tutto accade per l'umidità", cioè, non si capisce il fenomeno in particolare... e anche "fiorire" che significa "il crearsi di  muffa e il formarsi di efflorescenze" che è diverso! Argh!!! Lo troverò, se esiste giuro che lo troverò!   (adesso è diventata una questione di principio...   )


----------



## ohbice

Ho letto in rete che bollamento significa fare le bolle e, sebbene l'uso sia più diffuso nell'ambito della pesca, non è infrequente leggere di vernice bollata.
Certo che se poi pizzi è alla ricerca di termini meno cafonici... 

ps: per tutta la giornata ieri ho letto "meno cacofonico"... ma "cafonico" esiste?


----------



## violapais

Ragazzi... ma un semplice "rigonfiamento", oltretutto già da voi citato in precedenza ma non preso in considerazione?! Ok, non sarà un termine tecnico... ma mi sembra renda in modo ottimo l'idea di una bolla d'aria sotto l'intonaco. 

Il verbo corrispondente sarebbe rigonfiare, secondo la Treccani.


----------



## ohbice

Eh, Violapais, non hai torto  Ma oseresti rispondere con _rigonfiaggio _a una domanda del tipo:"Come si può definire il fenomeno di distacco con rigonfiamento"?


----------



## potolina

Ciao! In realtà potrebbe anche chiamarsi "pittura vescicolata" o "intonaco vescicolato", cioè, è un termine che esiste e si usa proprio per questo fenomeno (almeno in fisica, che io sappia)... ma non so se tipo "vescicolazione" possa avere un senso, o se è proprio quello che cerca pizzi...


----------



## violapais

oh said:


> Eh, Violapais, non hai torto  Ma oseresti rispondere con _rigonfiaggio _a una domanda del tipo:"Come si può definire il fenomeno di distacco con rigonfiamento"?



Scusami, ma ho qualche dubbio sull'esistenza del termine "rigonfiaggio"... il fenomeno sarebbe sempre il rigonfiamento. Più facile di così?! 
Sono comunque curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensate del sostantivo e del verbo che si riferiscono a "pittura vescicolata" (io so proprio quali possano essere!)...


----------



## ohbice

Pittura vescicolata... mah, mi fa pensare alle plastiche da imballaggio... mi sa che pizzi si sta sbellicando dalle risate a leggere dei nostri tentativi


----------



## potolina

oh said:


> Pittura vescicolata... mah, mi fa pensare alle plastiche da imballaggio... mi sa che pizzi si sta sbellicando dalle risate a leggere dei nostri tentativi



Infatti secondo me si diverte alle nostre spalle...!!!
Comunque cerco di trovare un senso al tutto!   (vabè, a parte il rimando alle vescicole di natura medica diciamo...), è un termine che si usa anche in geologia (riguarda la lava...)
PS ho trovato anche "vescicature" riferito alle piscine (quando la vernice si rigonfia a causa dell'umidità sotto, forma bolle e poi si crepa)...
Aiuto!


----------



## ohbice

Vescicature non è male. E il verbo? E come definire il fenomeno? Vescicare? Vescicaturamento? Dovrebbero fare un monumento ad un thread del genere ;-)


----------



## potolina

oh said:


> Vescicature non è male. E il verbo? E come definire il fenomeno? Vescicare? Vescicaturamento? Dovrebbero fare un monumento ad un thread del genere ;-)




Infatti in tutto ciò che ho trovato, che abbia più o meno senso, non riesco a trovare (e nemmeno a intuire) il termine per definire il fenomeno in maniera pressoché univoca...
E comunque sì, se risolviamo questa cosa propongo di pretendere il Nobel!


----------



## longplay

D' accordo per il Nobel ! Prendendo a prestito dalla medicina,potremmo dire "edematoso", ma...boh !


----------



## ohbice

Ah, grande idea quella di ricorrere al frasario medico. Vescicoso, pustoloso, e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------

